# Heil Furnace Pilot Stays Lit, but Burner Does Not Light



## mnocket (7 mo ago)

Previously I had an issue with the furnace starting up properly and providing heat, but after a while (30mins?) the burner would shut off - pilot would stay lit - blower would stay on, burners would never relight. Would have to cut power to the furnace to shut it off. Problem not resolved, but now the burners never light despite the pilot flame burning continuously and the inducer motor running continuously. I don't know if the gas valve is broken or if, for some reason, it's not being asked to open.

Could it be a flame sensor issue? Seems unlikely to me since the pilot stays lit.
Could it be one of the other temp sensors?
If it's gas valve or control board, am I better off just replacing the furnace since it was here when I bought the house 22 years ago?
Thanks


----------

